# Rat Based (LM308N) Options?



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 8, 2020)

I have a few metal can and dip LM308N's as well as some alternates (CA3130EZ/TL071) and wanted to build a Rat. What Rat-based PedalPCB options are out there that call for em? I know of the Muroidea but are there any others on the site that specify that chip? I'll be ordering the Muroidea but just wanted to see if any of you have a preference leaning towards something else in the same vein. Thanks!


----------



## reubenreub (Oct 8, 2020)

Check out the pandora's box! It's based on the bixonic expandora and sounds crazy good and is super versatile. 









						Pandora's Box - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Bixonic Expandora




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 8, 2020)

reubenreub said:


> Check out the pandora's box! It's based on the bixonic expandora and sounds crazy good and is super versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neat, thanks!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 8, 2020)

The Parentheses is pretty awesome, I like the mini version as I don’t use the octave section enough to justify the extra switch and larger enclosure. I wired an expression jack to it once, works well!

edit: the Dingo distortion as well, haven’t built it but it’s a VFE so it’s probably great.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 8, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> The Parentheses is pretty awesome, I like the mini version as I don’t use the octave section enough to justify the extra switch and larger enclosure. I wired an expression jack to it once, works well!
> 
> edit: the Dingo distortion as well, haven’t built it but it’s a VFE so it’s probably great.


Nice! I didn't know about the Dingo. I actually have a couple of Parentheses boards from last year. One is the Mini and the other is, I'm pretty sure, the first version of the big one. I also have a Pandora's Box board here. haha. I guess I put thought into this before but must've forgotten. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 8, 2020)

It happens! Especially in your circumstances.


----------



## HamishR (Oct 9, 2020)

Pandora's box is a wonderful pedal, especially with Chuck's bass pot mod. It's be on here somewhere. For me the bass pot mod is a must. Ad I used CA3130s for mine.


----------



## music6000 (Oct 9, 2020)

I added a Bass Boost Toggle switch to my Pandora's Box build.






						Pandora's Box
					

Sanded Brush Bare Finish, Acrylic Clear Coat. Mods : Stock & Bass Boost Toggle Switch. Battery Clip & Stereo Input Jack.



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 9, 2020)

HamishR said:


> Pandora's box is a wonderful pedal, especially with Chuck's bass pot mod. It's be on here somewhere. For me the bass pot mod is a must. Ad I used CA3130s for mine.


Ok, I guess I'll gussy up the Pandora's Box board! Man, searching through the forum produces _a lot_ of useful info. IDK why but the Parentheses intimidates me, haha. Time to put on my thinking cap and try to make sense of all these modification options. Thanks so much!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 9, 2020)

music6000 said:


> I added a Bass Boost Toggle switch to my Pandora's Box build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome and intriguing. Is it similar to the pot mod but in a fixed value?


----------



## music6000 (Oct 9, 2020)

No, I did this Build before Chuck's build, Mine just adds 100nf to the existing 100nF at the Input.
I'm Happy with it, Stock & 200nF with Toggle engaged.
Chucks would be the the more efficient option.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 9, 2020)

music6000 said:


> No, I did this Build before Chuck's build, Mine just adds 100nf to the existing 100nF at the Input.
> I'm Happy with it, Stock & 200nF with Toggle engaged.
> Chucks would be the the more efficient option.


gotcha thanks!


----------



## mdc (Oct 12, 2020)

The informant overdrive is also a nice sounding rat-based design. Where the bixonic is like a MORE RAT sort of scenario, the informant is kind of like a rat with the edges smoothed off. It doesn't have quite the same mid/high boost as a traditional rat either, so it sounds a bit fuller. I still like the plain ol' original rat and turbo rat the best though.  Also, FWIW, I've swapped out a bunch of different ICs (308, mosfet, OP07, etc) in the muroidea and a/b'd them with my 80s LM308N rat and they all sound almost exactly the same to my ears. Even if there is some small difference, I would never be able to pick one from the other in a blind A/B nor would I be able to hear any difference in a band setting. 

Also, sick Hausu pic.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 12, 2020)

mdc said:


> The informant overdrive is also a nice sounding rat-based design. Where the bixonic is like a MORE RAT sort of scenario, the informant is kind of like a rat with the edges smoothed off. It doesn't have quite the same mid/high boost as a traditional rat either, so it sounds a bit fuller. I still like the plain ol' original rat and turbo rat the best though.  Also, FWIW, I've swapped out a bunch of different ICs (308, mosfet, OP07, etc) in the muroidea and a/b'd them with my 80s LM308N rat and they all sound almost exactly the same to my ears. Even if there is some small difference, I would never be able to pick one from the other in a blind A/B nor would I be able to hear any difference in a band setting.
> 
> Also, sick Hausu pic


Those are very accurate descriptions. I built the informant last year and found it to be too creamy for me. ?

Appreciate it!


----------

